# Living and working in Canada



## laursok1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

Myself and my Boyforiend are thinking of moving to Canada from Ireland for a year and maybe more if we like it! We are thinking of Toronto. He is a carpenter and I work in fund management but can do any banking, admin, clerical work. Can anyone make any recommendations or give any advice?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Canuk1960 (Jan 15, 2011)

*How to move to Toronto*

*Well, you will have to find out first if you will be given papers to go to Canada. Check out the Citizenship and Immigration Canada website. If you have a Canadian relative, they may sponsor you. If you find a job in Toronto, then your employers would help sort out the paperwork. I have been able to sponsor my husband, and we did the paperwork ourselves (saving a few thousand dollars from hiring a lawyer/visa service to do it) but it took about 9 months, and I am a Canadian citizen. It is a wonderful country, and Toronto is a vibrant city....Montreal is great too! Quebec would be difficult to live in without a grasp of French, I would think. Best of luck!

lane:Returning home in April! :clap2:*


----------

